# good sites



## josebdz (Feb 2, 2009)

anybody know any good kennel sites with different bloodlines the majority of the kennels on the net are bully bloodlines


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

what are you looking for i might know one or two what are you looking for ? fullblown game ? show? pull?
And what you willing to pay ?
And no i have a working kennel i dont have pups 
And most important what do you want the dog for ?
I want to help but thats what i got to know frist


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Guys - think long and hard before you rattle off kennel names or breeders. Remember all the dogs that have been lost in the witch hunt .:flush:


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Guys - think long and hard before you rattle off kennel names or breeders. Remember all the dogs that have been lost in the witch hunt .:flush:


Agreed...especially with those that own and breed "true" bulldogs....it's a full on war out there and most have closed shop or only deal with friends and familiy, can you really blame them?


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

i understand what you guys are saying and to an extent i agree but what is the point of this site if not to educate and help. this is exactly what they want, it seems that the terror tactics are working.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Educate people about the breed. That's a must. But let the breeders stick their own necks out. It won't stop with game bred dogs. It's only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Educate people about the breed. That's a must. *But let the breeders stick their own necks out*. It won't stop with game bred dogs. It's only the tip of the iceberg.


:clap: +1 coming at ya for the truth there

true breeders will find you... if they think your fit to own one of their dogs, then they willplace it with you... thats the prob with bully breeders.. they post online for pople to pay thousands of dollars and dont even check out the person or anything... sad


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

los44 said:


> i understand what you guys are saying and to an extent i agree but what is the point of this site if not to educate and help. this is exactly what they want, it seems that the terror tactics are working.


The terror tactics are working and will unfortunately continue to work. This site and many other Bull dog sites are monitored by people and organizations that want nothing more than to exterminate our breed of choice.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

now look everyone did anyone post a name ? no
read my frist post . i was asking the frist set that should be ask.
and if he was wanting just a pet i was going to try to talk him to a resue 
but oh well some how this truned ugly


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I hear you nate, it's all good. No harm done. There's always PMs and e-mails too.


----------



## josebdz (Feb 2, 2009)

nate just looking for different bloodlines to see what my options are for getting a female for my male in the future


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Educate people about the breed. That's a must. But let the breeders stick their own necks out. It won't stop with game bred dogs. It's only the tip of the iceberg.


great point about letting the breeders stick their own necks out. then all threads discussing kennels should be deleted! i am not trying to be a smart ass but if this tactic is too succeed on this site at least, kennels should not be mentioned. a quick kennel search on this site will reveal quite a few.

i will follow this unwritten rule but in all honesty do you think it will make a difference?


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

no probably not thats why I don't even bother hiding my name. All you got to do is google my real name and wow theres my dogs on my personal myspace. Anyone looking at it can tell they are apbt's and everyone can tell their is more than a couple. My pride in my dogs makes it hard not to show them off with pictures so I just made another myspace for them.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

los44 said:


> great point about letting the breeders stick their own necks out. then all threads discussing kennels should be deleted! i am not trying to be a smart ass but if this tactic is too succeed on this site at least, kennels should not be mentioned. a quick kennel search on this site will reveal quite a few.
> 
> i will follow this unwritten rule but in all honesty do you think it will make a difference?


Yes, I honestly do think it will make a difference. They tell us time and time again that these forums is where they get a lot of evidence to prosecute the so called "dogfighters". Silence is golden, Loose lips sink ships, anything you say can and will be held against you... Shutting up has been highly recommended throughout history. There are probably thousands of threads all over the internet inadvertently pointing fingers at people. I don't think many realize the damage they can cause. I say make these bastards work for it. Keep them in the dark and feed 'em bullshit.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I agree. That's what investigators get paid for...to investigate.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The best breeder's out there are hard to find and usually you will only find them through word of mouth they don't advertise online. The best thing to do if you can is get to some shows and network. Other than that I couldn't drop names or give you any other advice. Good Luck to you.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree sadie that is the best way to fine good breeders and those that do have websites your not going to find them through google you'll have to know their website address.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

well josebdz when you read all my frist post and reposned to everything i ask i will be able to help not before 
not to sound or come of like a prick but i am not helping a byb i got $25,000.00 in dogs on my yard so you see why i dont want anymore bsl


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

and as saddie and then my wife said the best to find a good dog is a show


----------



## josebdz (Feb 2, 2009)

nate i understand i want to start breeding so i guess i would be a byb but i got to start some where just trying to get a quality female for my male to produce quality pups and trying to get as much info on different bloodlines before i get one


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Get out to some shows and be patient. Just get your head right about all the problems this breed faces and that will help you to produce quality pups in the future.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

well said buzz


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Why don't you just google in pit bull kennels in what ever state you wish and see what pops up? Some of them might be a few years old and the phone number might be changed but it's worth a shot and no one breeder is being outed unless they choose it by having a web page.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

go to adba or ukc website and look up breeders I wouldn't trust googling websites mine isn't even listed under google.


----------

